# Registry of Team Names?



## ballagh (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone know of a website that has a registry of BBQ team names?


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Aug 26, 2010)

The KCBS has a list teams that are members of KCBS. I don't know of any one place that would have all of them. When we were trying to come up with a name, I looked at the list on KCBS and found that we kept coming up with names allready taken. Some really creative names out there.


----------



## ballagh (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the headsup.  Luckily both of mine are open :)


----------

